# Lewis winch



## Adam Kinequon (Mar 7, 2019)

I've been through the lewis winch threads and can't seem to find the info I'm seeking. I have picked up an old Husqvarna 61 and am going to restore it to running condition. I would like to put a lewis winch on it but not sure if it is strong enough. From what I know, the 61 is a 61.5CC saw. I can not find a conversion calculator to convert to bhp. I'm guessing it will be around 4.3 hp. Is this enough to run the winch? Logs I will be pulling with it wil be less than 2000lbs.


----------



## bigbadbob (Mar 7, 2019)

I have a lewis, put a 2171 on it, it will do anything you want easily.
I pulled a 7ft long 46 inch fir log onto a trailer. It sheared the shear pins on the winch when the log stopped. ***** to change.
Im now have a 361 on it, witch I havent tried in the field.
I think the 61 would do fine,, but I dont know what yer doin with the winch.
Good luck.


----------



## Adam Kinequon (Mar 7, 2019)

I'm would like to use it to pull difficult logs out of the bush. I burn 20 cords average a year in my outdoor boiler and am currently awaiting back surgery, so need equipment to do the work for me


----------



## bigbadbob (Mar 7, 2019)

And how big are these logs?? And you can always use a block.
And you could try the 61,, if it dont work fer ya go from there.


----------



## Adam Kinequon (Mar 7, 2019)

Average log is 20-25". I have a few snatch blocks I use with my Quad winch. Logged out all the "easy" logs and now have to go deeper into the woods. Snow is too deep to get my bike back into where I'm cutting. Was really wondering if fixing up this 61 would be worth it for running a Lewis.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Mar 7, 2019)

A Remington PL-55, (82cc) wasn’t big enuf for a client I have.

But he was pulling direct. Two or just one snatch blocks would have made a world of difference.


----------



## bigbadbob (Mar 7, 2019)

67L36Driver said:


> A Remington PL-55, (82cc) wasn’t big enuf for a client I have.
> 
> But he was pulling direct. Two or just one snatch blocks would have made a world of difference.



He must have put bigger cable on,, holy crap thats a lottta saw on that.


----------

